# 2011 R35 wanted



## cfoster (Sep 29, 2018)

As above I have now sold my M4 and on the market for one.

Ideally below 40,000 miles with of course full history. Ideally Litchfield tuned and preferably in the south east part of the country. I test drove one on Friday and loved it although not perfect for me (2012 stg4), however its bloody miles from anywhere (coincidently up that way as a one off) and no main train routes/flights nearby to go back up! 

Budget around the 40k/41k mark

Cheers


----------



## Jed_1989 (Dec 20, 2015)

cfoster said:


> As above I have now sold my M4 and on the market for one.
> 
> Ideally below 40,000 miles with of course full history. Ideally Litchfield tuned and preferably in the south east part of the country. I test drove one on Friday and loved it although not perfect for me (2012 stg4), however its bloody miles from anywhere (coincidently up that way as a one off) and no main train routes/flights nearby to go back up!
> 
> ...


I'm guessing you've seen mine in the for sale section mate. If you could stretch the budget slightly we could maybe do a deal. It's completely standard which was why I bought it as I wanted an unabused car. However I did buy a milltek Y pipe that's never been fitted that I'd throw in with the sale. Would only need a map then for stage 1. With the piece of mind it's never been tuned prior. It's just ticked over 15,000 miles, just been serviced at AC Speedtech a few hundred miles ago, all tyres are above 5mm, brakes are very good and the cars immaculate. Also comes with a GTR private registration,


Let me know if you are interested. 

Cheers


----------



## cfoster (Sep 29, 2018)

Hi, I have indeed seen yours and it looks stunning with insanely low miles! However, i would like to buy modified, the last few cars I have bought I have always spent ££££ on top and of course only it only really helps a resale and not add a huge amount on so fedup with losing money!! I could just buy and keep as it is but its a very odd addiction I have had since during my 20 years of driving!

I do have my eye on one on here but its a long way away and just slightly over budget! I always want to test drive an RS6, hopefully this weekend to compare the two as one of those are on my shortlist....

Good luck with your sale though


----------



## Jed_1989 (Dec 20, 2015)

No problem mate, I can see your point entirely. Good luck with the search


----------



## marcusevo6 (Nov 12, 2013)

i might consider selling mine its done 56k though

if you drop me a pm or send me your email address ill get the pics and spec over


----------



## cfoster (Sep 29, 2018)

Thanks for the offer Marcus but I would rather try and source a lower mileage one, thanks anyway.


----------



## cfoster (Sep 29, 2018)

Im still looking, shame its near Xmas and nobody is selling!! Must stop looking at RS6's and S63 coupes!!!!


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

was thinking about a clear out next year but it's 2009 model.


----------



## cfoster (Sep 29, 2018)

Thanks for the offer but indeed i'm after a DBA/2011 model or newer. Lots seem to be selling early next year but i'm getting impatient and want it now!!!!! (damn i'm childish!!!!)


----------

